# Aron



## Recovery11

Hi i would like my late brothers name Aron as it is spelt with one A translated into Hebrew, i do have the translation with two A's, is there a difference or is it the same, thanx again
Recovery11


----------



## origumi

The Hebrew name is actually not Aron and not Aaron. It's Aharon, as Moses' brother. In Hebrew letter - אהרן or אהרון.


----------



## RaLo18

About the original question, Aron in Hebrew would be ארון.


----------



## JaiHare

And ארון in Hebrew is a box, chest, cupboard or closet. I don't think that's normal for a guy's name.


----------



## RaLo18

Yet, writing אהרון would be incorrect.


----------



## flyingbaton

Hmm is it "translated into Hebrew" or "translated back into Hebrew"?

I think if the name is supposed to be derived from Aaron, brother of Moses, the original Hebrew spelling should be used. 

Name pronunciations/spellings may change when imported into another language, e.g. arabic 3alaa'uddiin -> english Aladdin 

Arnold Schönberg changed the title of his opera "Moses und Aaron" to "Moses und Aron" allegedly because the former added up to 13 letters which he deemed to be an unlucky number.


----------



## origumi

It's a matter of taste. In the past (maybe 40 years and more) names were "translated". This is usually not done any more. Nobody would recognize the basketball superstar מיכאל ירדן or the late king of pop מיכאל יוסף בן יעקב. Presidents like ברוך אובמה or חקלאי וושינגטון? I don't think so.


----------



## flyingbaton

Lol, בן יעקב  is a really literal translation of Jacob-son.

Maybe Recovery11 can tell us whether he wants "Aron" to be spelt in Hebrew for religious purpose or just phonetically?


----------



## RaLo18

In the Hebrew version of Harlan Coben's Hold Tight, the name Guy is translated as גאי, instead of גיא. I understand why Michael is מייקל and not מיכאל, but גאי seems very weird to me. I think "not translating names" has gone just about too far.


----------



## Recovery11

flyingbaton said:


> Lol, בן יעקב is a really literal translation of Jacob-son.
> 
> Maybe Recovery11 can tell us whether he wants "Aron" to be spelt in Hebrew for religious purpose or just phonetically?


 
Hi 
i would like it for emotional reasons
my brother is now passed and today he wouldve been 30
and for his 30th i would like to get his name in a tatoo, is it possible 
to see what both look like (religious & phoenetic) 
thanx again
recovery11


----------



## breyman

Recovery11 said:


> Hi
> i would like it for emotional reasons
> my brother is now passed and today he wouldve been 30
> and for his 30th i would like to get his name in a tatoo, is it possible
> to see what both look like (religious & phoenetic)
> thanx again
> recovery11


 
*Religious: *Since Aron/Aaron is the English name of the brother of Moses, in Hebrew it is Aharon, spelled אהרן or אהרון (the difference in spelling is really unimportant - though אהרן is what it would be in Biblical Hebrew)

*Phoenetic: *If you just want to make it in Hebrew letters, then it would be ארון (Which is the equivalent letters for A-R-O-N) and as mentioned the word happens to mean cupboard.


----------



## Recovery11

Hey everyone thanks very much for your help
have an awsome one
later
Recovery11


----------

